# Cystic Acne & pregnancy?



## LilSnowflake

What is happening to my back? It is absolutely COVERED with huge, deep, angry Cystic Acne. :blush:

It started to break out at about 8wks pregnant and has been getting progressively worse. I used to get mild acne on my face when i was a teen and early 20s, and the occasional pimple now & again, but i've never experienced anything like this. :nope:

I look like ive got the Bubonic Plague, or Leperocy or something!. The cysts are sooo big and deep and inflamed and painful, and they're everywhere from my neck to the bottom of my back and round the back of my shoulders. :sick:

I cant wear any tops that show any of my back now b/c it looks so disgusting - and its summer ffs! Im gonna melt! Even strappy vests show off the acne at the top of my back and back of my shoulders :cry:

I've been using Clearasil pads and Benzoyl Peroxide cream (Quinoderm) nightly for the past 10 wks, to no avail... 

...and the doc gave me 2 wks worth of Erythromycin antibiotics which only calmed it down a TINY bit (still was seriously bad though) and after finishing the course 3 days ago my back is in worse state than ever - sprouting cysts all over the place. :growlmad:

Has anyone else experienced this? Why is this happening? Is there anything i can do? Hallpppp! :cry:


----------



## Blah11

I have too and did with amelie also although not as bad, its just normal spots. Its just hormones unfortunately. Get it in the sun :hugs: Poor you X


----------



## LilSnowflake

I thought maybe it was hormonal. :cry:

So would the sun help? Ive been too embarassed to get my back out in the sun so havent tried that.

Thanks for answering - at least i feel im not totally alone :hugs: xxx


----------



## AngelBunny

sorry hun it's so unfair isn't it. i had it but it's got a lot better over the last couple of weeks & has almost gone, the same might happen for you (i hope so!) i was told i couldn't use benzoyl peroxide on it though xx


----------



## HappiestMom

Ive had this for the past few years...first was put on Tazorac but its too harsh for me and especially now during pregnancy its a big NoNo....not sure if you have it there but you can ask your dermatologist if he can prescribe you Finacea...its actually for rosacea..I use a thin thin layer at night and I wake up and my face is much much less red...it doesnt help so much with the bumps but it reduces the swelling and the redness so they arent as noticeable..and I saw that its commonly prescribed during pregnancy because its pretty safe..Ive been using it before pregnancy and the whole time and never had any problems...


----------



## LilSnowflake

Ooh thanks MrsJerome - i'll definitely ask about Finacea. Anything is worth a try at this point. xxxx


----------



## LilSnowflake

AngelBunny said:


> sorry hun it's so unfair isn't it. i had it but it's got a lot better over the last couple of weeks & has almost gone, the same might happen for you (i hope so!) i was told i couldn't use benzoyl peroxide on it though xx

Oh, eek! My pharmacist said BP was OK to use during pregnancy. :dohh:

It hasnt been working anyway, so maybe i'll give the BP a miss and try and get some Finacea. Hope i can get my hands on some. xxx


----------



## Blah11

It does suck cos all the good acne meds (tetracycline, accutane, tretinoin etc) are all unsafe during pregnancy :dohh:

The sun really does help :)


----------



## Chaos

It's the hormones I'm afraid. I had it terrible with my first DD, my back, neck and chest. For me it wasn't that it looked horrid, its that it HURT. The Dr gave me Erythromycin too, just ended up giving me thrush! The Derm won't give you any creams whilst pregnant. Re OTC creams and potions, avoid anything (which is most things marked "acne treatment) with Salicylic _acid in it whilst pregnant. _(It's a member of the aspirin family which is a no-no in pregnancy as it can cause defects/complications)

About 2 months after birth my skin was crystal clear again. 

It does suck, but not much you can do about it. Scrubbing it with soap and such will dry it and make it worse, making your body produce more oil to replace that you've just lost. In the shower, I never put soap on my back, I just gently washed it with a flannel and water, it seemed to help a bit. Also expose it to the sun, the UV really helps it. Just sit out in your back garden in a binki top or something for at least 20 minutes and let the fresh air and sunlight on it



LilSnowflake said:


> What is happening to my back? It is absolutely COVERED with huge, deep, angry Cystic Acne. :blush:
> 
> It started to break out at about 8wks pregnant and has been getting progressively worse. I used to get mild acne on my face when i was a teen and early 20s, and the occasional pimple now & again, but i've never experienced anything like this. :nope:
> 
> I look like ive got the Bubonic Plague, or Leperocy or something!. The cysts are sooo big and deep and inflamed and painful, and they're everywhere from my neck to the bottom of my back and round the back of my shoulders. :sick:
> 
> I cant wear any tops that show any of my back now b/c it looks so disgusting - and its summer ffs! Im gonna melt! Even strappy vests show off the acne at the top of my back and back of my shoulders :cry:
> 
> I've been using Clearasil pads and Benzoyl Peroxide cream (Quinoderm) nightly for the past 10 wks, to no avail...
> 
> ...and the doc gave me 2 wks worth of Erythromycin antibiotics which only calmed it down a TINY bit (still was seriously bad though) and after finishing the course 3 days ago my back is in worse state than ever - sprouting cysts all over the place. :growlmad:
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Why is this happening? Is there anything i can do? Hallpppp! :cry:


----------



## Island27

I have all these small bumps on my face and some acne. My chest was itchy also and I had small red bumps on my chest which thankfully are now gone. I didn't put anything on my chest; just kinda waited for it to go away on it's own. My face though, ugh, it's a mess, I put a mask on and leave it on overnight for it to dry up those pesky bumps - it's a work in progress as the bumps are still there, but not as bad as before. Whatever you try, let us know if it's working for you.


----------



## Sideways 8

I have this problem too but I haven't had any luck with benzoyl peroxide. I was out in the garden the other day in a tank top and got a little sunburned and believe it or not all the acne that was exposed is GONE!!! Not that I recommend getting sunburned but I think sun exposure helps plus of course it's better than all those chemicals :)
Good luck!


----------

